# USC married to Italian - moving to Italy



## amsolazzo (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am an US citizen who is married to an Italian citizen. We have been married and living in the US for 3 years. We are considering a permanent move to Italy in the near future.

Would the Carta di Soggiorno that was mentioned earlier in this thread give me permission to legally work in Italy?

Are there any other necessary steps I would need to take in order to get permission to work in Italy?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

amsolazzo said:


> Would the Carta di Soggiorno that was mentioned earlier in this thread give me permission to legally work in Italy?


Yes, provided we're talking about a CdS (or PdS) associated with co-residence with your EU/EEA spouse in Italy. If it's a CdS/PdS obtained some other way -- through an Elective Residency visa, for example -- then work restrictions can apply. ERs cannot take employment, for example.



> Are there any other necessary steps I would need to take in order to get permission to work in Italy?


You'll need a _codice fiscale_, an Italian social security number, if you don't have one already. You can get one of those at the Agenzia delle Entrate, your local Italian tax office, after you arrive.


----------

